# Radio Advertising



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 16, 2009)

I know visual advertising is the best for photography, but I'm curious if anyone has successfully used radio as an advertising outlet.


----------



## craig (Feb 17, 2009)

I doubt it. You have to consider your market. Personally my clients are not thinking about photography when they are listening to the radio. I kind of doubt any one listens to the radio  anymore. It's all about the iPod.

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2009)

I listen to the radio, probably 10 hours a day.  

There was a photography company that had ads on a couple stations here...although I have no idea how successful they were.  I remember the ads only because they said that they can shoot weddings with "photo journalistic and candid styles".  I'm still waiting for them to explain what they think the differences are between the two :roll:


----------



## CrimsonFoxPhotography (Feb 17, 2009)

Of course people listen to the radio - otherwise there would be the threat of its extinction right now.  Not everyone is a fan of music well enough to spend money on iTunes; they just need something to get them to and from work.

Anyway, I think radio advertising can work for a photography business.  No, people won't see your work with it, but you can intrigue them enough to check you out..especially if you're offering some limited time special.  If nothing else, it gets your name in the ear of a few more people..one or more of whom may be hearing of you for the second or third time, making them take notice when they need it most.  It's just like having your name in the phonebook - it can potentially strengthen your image of professionalism with its redundancy.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 17, 2009)

Fewer people are listening to the radio these days but you never know, you may just catch some people sitting in traffic in the morning or on their way home. So I could potentially see this working as long as the ad is memorable. Maybe you could target the ads to a specific time of year like the spring when parents are thinking senior pictures, or Christmas when people are thinking christmas cards. Just a thought.

Another option is internet based advertising (ads & SEO) or maybe even a good old fashioned mailing. You can purchase lists targeted to specific demographics and mail a postcard or something to those people, this could be costly though. If worse comes to worse, just start throwing business cards in mailboxes.... :mrgreen:


----------

